# Garra fish as algae eaters?



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone have garra fish? I read that they are good algae eating fish does anyone agree? Or are there other fish out there that would be better?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have no personal experiences with them but a trusted Vancouver LFS touts them as the 'best algae eaters' on their stock-lists.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have six. They eat diatoms, like most other things. They don't seem very interested in the green or hair algae in their tank.

They are adorable fish though <3. I love them.


----------

